

ItBit Launches Bitcoin Exchange with $5.5M in Funding - CrunchyJams
http://thegenesisblock.com/bitcoin-exchange-itbit-announces-launch-5-5m-total-funding/

======
obiefernandez
This is a pretty big deal. Other than Coinbase, there don't seem to be many
other well-executed ways to get fiat in and out of Bitcoin. The arrival of
very well funded startups in the exchange game is promising.

